# Las Vegas Cowboy Trails: Flat, Wide, Boring......



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

They're all soft and sandy from too many horses, lined with rocks, covered with horse crap and WIDE.... Don't go there...


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like Red Rock area. Because of all the sand you guy's ride on, (actually in) do you guy's use wide big tires even on a XC type bike?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Not!*

I've been hearing some stirrings on this board over the past few months about these trails in Vegas and having been in the area several times I thought I could find them. We camped at that BLM camp site a mile down the road from them a couple of years ago and hauled our bikes over to Blue Diamond and Cottonwood to ride, not knowing what gems lay in store beyond that innocuous looking sign.   Big Grins. That's what.

Check out the bad helmet light wiring management.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Looks flat...... It ain't.*

It's really hard to get good self-portrait action shots on steep sections or drops. This is near the bottom of one of the fun downhills at the Cowboy trails. I was too busy trying to wipe that dang  off my face to remember to even try when I was up higher in the bigger rocks and drops.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Riding off into the sunset.*

If thems what y'all call cowboy trails, then I'm puttin' on my spurs and chaps and saddlin' up, partner! Yeeeeee Haaaaaah!


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

*Great Shots*

Glad you got to go down there and check it out. Do you remember which trails you did? If you were in the air about 30 times over several miles only to end up on some steep, loose switchbacks, then you most likely did Boneshaker. We were fortunate to ride with Jared who owns Escape and knows those trails better than anyone. Some of the stuff we did was just recently built and not commonly known. It was cloudy the day we did it and for some reason the topography reminded me of Scotland. God that was fun.

KRob, I love that last sunset shot! Thanks.

hfly

P.S. Drumstix, I ride in a lot of sand and prefer wide tires. I rode the Cowboy Trails in these pictures on my Bullit with a 2.5 rear and 2.7 front. I had my hardtail too with me on that trip and think I cold have handled most of the terrain with its 2.1/2.1 combo, though.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'll be back.....*



hfly said:


> Glad you got to go down there and check it out. Do you remember which trails you did? If you were in the air about 30 times over several miles only to end up on some steep, loose switchbacks, then you most likely did Boneshaker. We were fortunate to ride with Jared who owns Escape and knows those trails better than anyone. Some of the stuff we did was just recently built and not commonly known. It was cloudy the day we did it and for some reason the topography reminded me of Scotland. God that was fun.
> 
> KRob, I love that last sunset shot! Thanks.
> 
> hfly


Hey Tim, I was expIoring on my own, so not sure the names of the trails. I rode after work on Friday night.. short loop, first left fork then up onto the first (most westerly) ridge. Fun not too technical down, maybe 6-7 miles.

Saturday morning about 6:00 am (yes, it was still dark) I stayed to the right at all the forks trying to get up on the big ridge to the East that overlooks Vegas, but ended up dropping down through a steep gorge with impressivley built switch backs up the other side (looking across from where I started, I couldn't see how they got the trail up there..(It looka like a cliff from the opposite side), then down a fun ridge just to the west of the big ridge (with the radio tower on it). Lots of fun drops and a nice flow to it. Props to the trail builder(s). Just before the last plunge down to the horse corrals, I could see some gnarly looking switchbacks coming off the ridge just to the east. That must be the end of Bone Shaker. I took a photo, but the flat light didn't show the trail. Looks like fun. I'm definitely going back to explore some more.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought I would revive this old thread in tribute to my favorite trails in LV and provide an idea of what can be expected there with more pics. 

These trails are very challenging and very fun. If you are in to some tough rides that test your skills, then these are for you. Get a map from Las Vegas Cyclery or search the Nevada forum for the map. All of the trails are not on it and some of the obstacles in the pics below are on some newer trails. 

The Cowboy Trails can be done by an intermediate rider, but you may have to walk some of the step ups and drops. Advanced skills are needed to ride the full loop. If you ride to the lookout and then continue down the ridegeline, you have three options to get out, turn around (boo!), Bonehaker, or Bob Gnarly. If you come down Boneshaker, you had better have some serious skills or be willing to hold on (I am just willing to hang on and I crash alot). It has a series of excellent drops throughout, and the bottom is very steep and very loose.It is probably my favorite way down. I have a bike with 6 inches of travel in the rear and 5.5 in the front and it is capable of riding the whole trail. Many people do use full blown FR and DH bikes on this and can make it down much easier than me. I have to take it sloooow and roll the bigger drops so I do not blow out my suspension. I will try and post some pics of Boneshaker the next time I ride it. 

If you come down Bob Gnarly, you still need some serious skills but it is not as steep and there are not as many drops. Bob Gnarly is still very techy though and excellent balance at slow speeds is a must. 

The following 2 pics are of me riding The moon trail (I think that is what it is called) and then the final pic is of some step downs on Bob Gnarly. All pics were taken by Southern Nevada MTB celebrity E!. So now you know what to expect!


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

KRob said:


> I've been hearing some stirrings on this board over the past few months about these trails in Vegas and having been in the area several times I thought I could find them. We camped at that BLM camp site a mile down the road from them a couple of years ago and hauled our bikes over to Blue Diamond and Cottonwood to ride, not knowing what gems lay in store beyond that innocuous looking sign.   Big Grins. That's what.
> 
> Check out the bad helmet light wiring management.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. I would hope you could find the place. It probably looked faintly familiar too.  Okay Joshua, your digging through the seemy underbelly of mtbr for this post. I think the photo I have of kent on the Barta site is from December '04 (or there abouts).

https://www.barta-nv.com/imagelib/s...uilderpictures/cowboyrideken.jpg&target=_self

Matt


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

mattbikeboy said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. I would hope you could find the place. It probably looked faintly familiar too.  Okay Joshua, your digging through the seemy underbelly of mtbr for this post. I think the photo I have of kent on the Barta site is from December '04 (or there abouts).
> 
> https://www.barta-nv.com/imagelib/sitebuilder/misc/show_image.html?linkedwidth=actual&linkpath=https://www.barta-nv.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/cowboyrideken.jpg&target=_self
> 
> Matt


I know! It is way old, but I came across it when I was looking up the Cowboy Trails in the trail reviews. Apparently, this thread is linked from the review to find out more info on it. I just wanted to make sure people knew it was not really flat and boring! Though I do not want to encourage too many people to go there.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*He He*



KRob said:


> They're all soft and sandy from too many horses, lined with rocks, covered with horse crap and WIDE.... Don't go there...


*We just missed on that Friday! You were on the trail when we came off. I don't think any of us would have been up for another lap.

Here are some pics from our day out on The Cowboy Trails.*


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> *We just missed on that Friday! You were on the trail when we came off. I don't think any of us would have been up for another lap.
> 
> Here are some pics from our day out on The Cowboy Trails.*


I was gone all last week (San Diego... go figure... oh, btw Noble Canyon is sweet) so I missed the resurrection of this old thread. Yeah, sorry I missed you guys. You must've started off on your ride latter than planned.

Great pics. The other option down is Bob Gnarly. Nice photo showing the switch backs across the way.

JD.. er.. ehem Karate Chicken pm'd a link to his write-up over on that other forum that shall not be named.

Oh here's a link to a few pics of my rides that weekend. I did a nice pile driver off that one four footer but other than that, I had a good, clean run.


----------



## Bighit8 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill you get around. I am bighit on STR and looking to hit the cowboy trails in two weeks. Thanks for the RR.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't been back to the cowboy trails since I started riding SS and got back in shape. They kicked my ass before, I bet they'd be fun now. Maybe I'll go wednesday morning.....


----------



## Bighit8 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are in the area let me know, I would like to hook up with some locals


----------



## WilburKookmeyer (Nov 26, 2007)

*On our way to Moab*

We will be driving to Moab from NorCal and google maps says we should drive through vegas on our way...:thumbsup: who am I to argue!

These trails look like what we are looking for to break up the drive.

someone have have a map?

The BARTA website appears to be down :madman:


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt took the BARTA site down when the late night lot was finished (long story, surf the Nevada forums if you want the full details). Anyhow, he preserved the maps on his business site at http://www.lvactionimages.com/id2.html

Have a good ride!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

BTW-I took my SS on a group ride on the cowboy trails. I posted elsewhere, but since this thread is up....

The way up is very rideable, even on an SS. You'll need to be in shape but an intermediate level rider like myself will be fine. Lots of vegas locals have ridden with me and can confirm my mediocre fitness. 

At the top you can go down boneshaker but you need skillz and a long travel bike is a good idea. We went down bob gnarly which is almost non-existent in places so don't get lost! Most of it was rideable even on my hardtail, there are only a few drops and techy spots where you might have to walk it. It doesn't help that you're probably beat from the ride to the top.

The mid/lower trail is very narrow and steep in spots. Good low speed skillz indeed. I went over the bars twice, but the folks who dropped their seats were fine, I just suck. 

I really consider cowboy trails to be more of a challenge/fitness/change up the routine ride than a pleasure ride. FWIW if you're in the area and have limited time there are several better options. But if you've already done the whole blue diamond/cottonwood thing it is a rewarding ride.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy old thread resurrection, Batman!!!

That was my first ride at the Cowboy Trails. Four years and many, many, happy returns later it's still one of my favorite Vegas trails.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

KRob said:


> Holy old thread resurrection, Batman!!!
> 
> That was my first ride at the Cowboy Trails. Four years and many, many, happy returns later it's still one of my favorite Vegas trails.


The thread that just won't die. I miss those old trails. They made me tough. Yo KRob, I read your reviews from interbike. I think I need a Turner now. Any chance you might be joining us for the spring fling this year in AZ?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*nmphi767 here's one for ya*

Looking back three years now. Was KROB on this ride? NMphi in blue, E ! in yellow heading down bob gmarley.
KROB, we have some newer trails here by Mt. Charlie. Hit me up when your in town.


----------



## MK2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a map of the Cowboy Trails? I'm going to Vegas on 10/1 and am planning to ride these trails. I saw a couple links for maps but the sites appear to be down. 

Looks like the last post was in 2008. Does anyone have more current reviews or pics?


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe Las Vegas cyclery down the road on Charleston blvd has free map. , I have been riding there alot lately so if you want to meet up; perhaps on a Sunday, thats cool. Here are some extra pics of the trails.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Rode the trails out of Blue Diamond this March. Frickin AMAZING. Best ride I had while in CA/NV. My first time biking out west. Hit it up if you can.... sure beats the living hell of Las Vegas proper.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hope you get to do this ride when you're in Vegas. Still one of my favorites. Definitely NOT flat, wide, or boring.





Have you checked the trail reviews. There's some pretty good directions there.

And here's one of the best maps I've seen. Courtesy zinger-UK (Edit: This map doesn't show Bone Shaker which begins right at that hard right switchback from Anti-SARS up to the radio tower or Bomb Voyage which is one of the newer tech descents off the front side. It's just to the Northeast of the Bob Gnarly, I believe) 
Check with Jared at Las Vegas Cylcery for the latest map.
Have fun.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Found the other map that's floating around here.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I miss riding the cowboy trails, that was always an adventure.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

They must be flat, wide and boring.... If a 40+ year old mother of two on a rigid singlespeed can ride them.... 

Last winter:


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

probably not your usual 40 yo mom with kids............... and that's a good thing!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

screampint said:


> They must be flat, wide and boring.... If a 40+ year old mother of two on a rigid singlespeed can ride them....


Yep. Totally doable for all us old folk. I think I saw a almost-50year-old grandpa launching that last drop in big slacker's post.:thumbsup:

You don't stop riding when you get old, you get old when you stop riding.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

What is the trail that ventures north from Bob Gnarly (it is not on the map)? That trail is one the best climbs around! It is an out-n-back to the top of the ridge. We did the loop up Finger 1, to the towers, down Bob Gnarly and an out-n-back up this beast.

Just after the Bob Gnarly fork, you head north on this trail.


Here it is shown from the middle, before you top out at the Red Rock/LV lookout


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

KRob said:


> You don't stop riding when you get old, you get old when you stop riding.


Super!!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

This was from 2008, I live here in Las Vegas and don't make it over there enough. I'm more of a lycra-wearing-xc-kinda-guy so there's no big drops or hucking in the video, just scenery :thumbsup:

Matt






10-19-08 Cowboy Trails Ride from Matt Rozar on Vimeo.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Zombie Thread!*



azepicriderandrunner said:


> What is the trail that ventures north from Bob Gnarly (it is not on the map)?
> Just after the Bob Gnarly fork, you head north on this trail.


Hey Chad,

I _think_ you may be talking about Bomb Voyage. I haven't done it, but Jared from LV Cyclery was working on the trail when I rode past that turn off last May and he told me it was worth doing.

I assumed it descended clear down off the front side, back down to the horse corals.

Anyone know?

Sounds like we need an updated map.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

KRob said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> I _think_ you may be talking about Bomb Voyage. I haven't done it, but Jared from LV Cyclery was working on the trail when I rode past that turn off last May and he told me it was worth doing.
> 
> ...


I did the entire trail, it is just an out-n-back. It is easily the best climb out there; I highly recommend a tall gearing tho, running a 20:36 on the 29er was key to getting up some of those steep ups. There was a vague trail that ventured east but stopped as I think there is a big valley between it and Bob Gnarly. Either way, it was getting late in the day so I headed back once I topped out.

So, no it does not descend back down the north side and around to the horse corrals, too steep. Great contouring going on in the first part; you can see Red Rocks the entire time you are on that trail.

I will post up some more pictures on the blog in a bit that give you some perspective (with some hikers in the foreground). I was out there for two days.

I am looking forward a return trip to check out some more Cowboy Trails :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Some great pics. Trails look awesome. I'm taking an extended road trip through the SW in March. Definitely planning and hitting up Vegas and surrounding trails. Looks like Cowboy Trails will be on my hit list.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, just checked Topofusion! Bomb Voyage does connect to Bob Gnarly via a very, very faint trail that goes along the ridge. When I was heading down Bob Gnarly, I did see a turn, which made me thing Bomb went through...

Perhaps next time I am up there I will check it out....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> Oh, just checked Topofusion! Bomb Voyage does connect to Bob Gnarly via a very, very faint trail that goes along the ridge. When I was heading down Bob Gnarly, I did see a turn, which made me thing Bomb went through...
> 
> Perhaps next time I am up there I will check it out....


Yep, yep! I just did a Google Earth fly-over and was able to find the Bomb Voyage trail and followed it from where it connects into Bob Gnarly at the top of the switchbacks clear back up to the second ridge where it starts off the Three Amigos trail. (Gotta love google earth when there's no trees to block one's view)

Looks like a cool trail. So it's pretty much a climb from where it splits off the Three Amigos trail up until it tops out on that ridge? It looks like it's mostly downhill from there on Google Earth.

Gotta try that next time I'm down. (Looks like it might even be Lycra-clad-XC-racer-boy enough for you beagledadi:thumbsup: )


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't found this trail yet, "bomb voyage" and I usually ride there every week and end up taking the top ridge overlook down to Boneshakes and this is getting a bit boring.
Anyone local care to show a Socal newb the Bon Voyage? Looks like fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

Iceman69 said:


> I haven't found this trail yet, "bomb voyage" and I usually ride there every week and end up taking the top ridge overlook down to Boneshakes and this is getting a bit boring.
> Anyone local care to show a Socal newb the Bon Voyage? Looks like fun.:thumbsup:


I was there for a busy weekend and there were no tracks on the trail. I doubt this is a trail that just anyone would want to ride _up_ [I need to probably mention that, I love steep stuff]. Mind if I help you get there by yourself and you can post up after you ride?

When you get to the boneshaker, turn right and head to the towers (follow the Finger 1 sign), pass the towers and head east toward the mine and overlook. Continue on the trail to the horse area (another overlook) and continue down Bob Gnarly. Turn right near this view as you get to the Y fork. You have to do a U-turn to get on the trail.



The trail contours a little bit, so make sure you don't do the HAB turnoff that is another lookout.

If you wanted to "explore" a bit, you could take your first right after you pass the saddle with the horse bar. I am pretty sure I passed the trail based on my GPX file and Topofusion view.

PS If anyone wants to see more pictures, I will have some on my photo blog. Click bikepacking below or here.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

KRob said:


> Looks like a cool trail. So it's pretty much a climb from where it splits off the Three Amigos trail up until it tops out on that ridge? It looks like it's mostly downhill from there on Google Earth.


I have some more pics on the blog. It is all downhill from the rocks reststop.

BTW, have you ever noticed the rocks out north of the state park, check them out on google earth.

36.201262,-115.3943

Looks like a lot of ATV tracks to get out there but once you are out there on that slickrock, it looks very, very, very fun :thumbsup:



I could see myself bikepacking out there actually one of these vacations....assuming the right beta comes back telling us we can ride out there.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I was watching the Ultimate Fighter last night and they tape the show in Las Vegas. Of course I started to get curious whether there's riding there, and you've all answered my question. Looks great there.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

i TOTALLY APPROVE OF THIS THREAD  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Dion said:


> I was watching the Ultimate Fighter last night and they tape the show in Las Vegas. Of course I started to get curious whether there's riding there, and you've all answered my question. Looks great there.


I believe the house is way up in the NW away from the riding. But yeah there are two areas in the SW (Cowboy trails and cottonwood) and one really awesome one in the SE. (bootleg canyon)

It is great riding, when its not 110 degrees out or 50mph winds. :thumbsup:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> BTW, have you ever noticed the rocks out north of the state park, check them out on google earth.
> 
> Looks like a lot of ATV tracks to get out there but once you are out there on that slickrock, it looks very, very, very fun :thumbsup:
> 
> I could see myself bikepacking out there actually one of these vacations....assuming the right beta comes back telling us we can ride out there.


We've done some exploring out there on our bikes and unfortunately the dirt roads are very sandy and rocky. This area is littered with appliances that people have used for target practice or just dumped. Sometimes people just suck :madmax:

Matt


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> I doubt this is a trail that just anyone would want to ride _up_ [I need to probably mention that, I love steep stuff].


Exactly. You are going the _wrong_ direction on this trail. LOL. Most people will use it as an alternate descent off the top.

KRob-------> Loves steep climbs as well so may have to try it your way too (at least once).


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

beagledadi said:


> We've done some exploring out there on our bikes and unfortunately the dirt roads are very sandy and rocky. This area is littered with appliances that people have used for target practice or just dumped. Sometimes people just suck :madmax:
> 
> Matt


Bummer, I was getting excited for my return trip to LV. :madman:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> Bummer, I was getting excited for my return trip to LV. :madman:


Don't be bummed, thers's still lots of other good trails to ride out here :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

beagledadi said:


> Don't be bummed, thers's still lots of other good trails to ride out here :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


Word...can I LV never have enough pictures. Get out there and ride those trails next time you are in LV. I promise, they are a hoot :thumbsup:

With this as your back drop, it is hard to really go wrong...hiking or biking.



Add in some singletrack and you have some pretty incredible trails within 30 minutes of the Las Vegas Strip.





I had a cousin's wedding this past weekend in Las Vegas (some family lives there, not a "Vegas Wedding"), the weather cooperated 1 of the 2 days we were hoping to ride. Kendall forgot some necessary bike equipment, thus she settled for some hiking and taking pictures (nearly all pictures were taken by her).



While playing with my nephew at the wedding, I realized how big that pain in the rib really was (from crash on the mountain bike a few days ago while on 50 Year). After talking to a few nurses and friends, I think we all concluded that I have a bruised rib. It hurts to sneeze, cough, or sit-up.

Biking is not too bad, just have to stand up during the technical stuff.



Plenty of technical sections on the Hurl and Black Velvet loops.





More info/map on Blue Diamond/Cottownwood here.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

fo' shizzle.....

Matt


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt, it looks like you're going the wrong way down the duck trail!


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> I was there for a busy weekend and there were no tracks on the trail. I doubt this is a trail that just anyone would want to ride _up_ [I need to probably mention that, I love steep stuff]. Mind if I help you get there by yourself and you can post up after you ride?
> 
> When you get to the boneshaker, turn right and head to the towers (follow the Finger 1 sign), pass the towers and head east toward the mine and overlook. Continue on the trail to the horse area (another overlook) and continue down Bob Gnarly. Turn right near this view as you get to the Y fork. You have to do a U-turn to get on the trail.
> 
> ...


Well I rode there today and looks like I found the Elusive Bon Voyage trail. Its fun, Steep full of slippery switchbacks with rocky shoots and rollovers. Very cool stuff if you like the Boneshaker type trail. I will have to ride it again soon and push it harder as there were some features thatthrew me from the bike! pressed for time I had to move on.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/cowboy-trails-sunday-2011-11-06-a-748612.html

I started a new thread since I'll be in town this weekend (2011-11-05 & 06). Maybe resurrecting this one will spark some more interest?

Looks like a lot of progress has been made since KRob first posted. Glad to see Bone Shaker is marked. Wanna hit that. Still on the lookout for a decent map. Don't know if I'll have time to stop by the bike shop mentioned and I didn't see anything in the Visitor's Sticky.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

big0mike said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/cowboy-trails-sunday-2011-11-06-a-748612.html
> 
> Still on the lookout for a decent map. Don't know if I'll have time to stop by the bike shop mentioned and I didn't see anything in the Visitor's Sticky.


Here's a little better map I picked up from somewhere...I don't think it's in the sticky.

Great trails those Lost Vegans have in southern Nevada!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

johnnyspoke said:


> Here's a little better map I picked up from somewhere...I don't think it's in the sticky.
> 
> Great trails those Lost Vegans have in southern Nevada!
> 
> View attachment 650930


Cool. Good to see some mileage so I have a frame of reference. Good to see you can hit the overlook AND Bone Shaker without backtracking. Thanks!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice maps!


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I guess as a small footnote to the "any trail starting with the letter "b" is gnarly" quote on the map, I'd have to say that bunny is pretty tame, imo.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Are any of the trails marked besides Bone Shaker? That's the only one that I've seen the sign for...


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I remember 1st and 2nd finger had rudimentary signs. Maybe a local can chime in with better info. I've only been once.

Would love to see a photo/video report when you get back!


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Giddyup!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

johnnyspoke said:


> I remember 1st and 2nd finger had rudimentary signs. Maybe a local can chime in with better info. I've only been once.


I took Bunny to Fossil Canyon, First Finger, Sars, Bone Shaker.

There were "markers" at every junction but the only labels I saw was at the junction of First Finger and Outer Loop and the junction of Second Finger and Sars. And, of course, Bone Shaker.

Speaking of Bone Shaker, one of you locals needs to get out there with some paint and refinish that sign. You can barely read "Danger Bone Shaker" any longer


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

johnnyspoke said:


> Would love to see a photo/video report when you get back!


It's up: http://forums.mtbr.com/8610680-post30.html


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

big0mike said:


> It's up: http://forums.mtbr.com/8610680-post30.html


The reason the parking lot is empty is because you started at 7:00am and it was 40 degrees. Las Vegans do neither.

I thoroughly enjoyed the vid and RR. Thanks for including the climb. That's one of my favorite tech climbs around. Loved seeing the gaffs and redos and exclamations that accompany each well-known obstacle. Been there done that! Haven't LOL'd this much watching a vid in a long time.

I forgot to mention that the trail splits just after you start down the last steepest section. The switchbacky trail to the right you took bypasses the steeper droppier line that has that bigger drop pictured elsewhere in this thread.

Nice job. Let me know when you're coming again and I'll try and represent some Nevada hospitality.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

big0mike said:


> It's up: http://forums.mtbr.com/8610680-post30.html


GREAT vid! That was a hoot to watch and relive...I had pretty much the same thoughts on some of that stuff. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Was in Vegas in June for a work convention, and instead of hitting the slots and bars till 4 in the morning, I got up at 4am, passed by my drunken (and broke) coworkers, and hit Blue Diamond Trails with a Santa Cruz Superlight I rented from LVC. Awesome time. You guys have some really great trails to be proud of.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

KRob said:


> ...............
> You don't stop riding when you get old, you get old when you stop riding.


I gots me a new signature :thumbsup:


----------

